# 70 Grand Prix 12 bolt in a 67 convert GTO



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

So I picked up a complete suspension from a 1970 Grand Prix for my 67 HO covert GTO. Its a 3.07 open going to add a power tracks locker to it as I'm never going to drag race it, well at the track anyway. When I say complete I mean it was all there and when I finish striping it only the frame was left. So I got the front control arms and disk brakes. So the dilemma I don't want to use the wore out springs. Using the newer style control arms and newer 12 bolt I need opinions, or more so pics of what others have used and part number if you have them. I have lift springs in my 66 GTO 3 inch in the rear. I don't want the same look on the vert . I still want it raked but just a little I was looking at 05's red 67 hard top GTO and like it's stance and if memory is correct it has a 12 bolt. 

So on the front I believe I need to use 68 up front spring and the same for the rear right with the pig tail not bolted in?
I like moog products but some of there springs ride to high I am fine with something close to factory ride and would like to keep the price of the springs around $100 or less a pair.


----------

